
Room-Temperature Operation of Low-Voltage, Non-Volatile, Memory Cells - ingve
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-45370-1
======
childintime
Summary: this technology is in a class of its own, as it supports non-
destructive reads with hours of non-volatility, while potentially using 100x
less energy than DRAM. Read/write operations under lab conditions are (still)
really slow (10ms/1s resp), on a 10μm cell.

